# Shoes to Wear to the Mountain



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure crocs are universal.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Pretty sure crocs are universal.












:hairy:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Any recommendations on waterproof boots to wear to the mountain? MTE Vans look dope


I've got some MTEs and I like them but I've used them more as a winter street shoe (there's no mountains where I live) - I'm sure they'd be good in snow to the bar and back. 

When I do go to the mountains I like to travel light and only take my leather hiking boots. I can travel, hike through snow, do pretty much anything in them. When the situation arises I can even dance in them. 

If you like the MTEs check out the Adidas Jake Boot as well.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

You can't go wrong with Sorels


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

f00bar said:


> Pretty sure crocs are universal.


damn straight!

i still have to find me a pair of bacon-and-egg skull & crossbones crocs. those things are sick. 

[the eggs are the eyes and the bacon strips are the crossbones]


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I love my Lowa snowboots for walking through snow n ice, and rain, be it on the mtn, on the way to work or when traveling. Put quite some milage on them, 3rd year in use, used daily (I walk a lot, daily) all winter and they're still waterproof.



Snow Hound said:


> When the situation arises I can even dance in them.


Pictures, or it isn't true!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just an old pair of hiking shoes but if its snowing or more than a couple of inches...sometimes its deep. Easy on/off, roomy


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If it's not snowing I just throw on some crocs for the drive to the mountain. I also bring some insulated, water proof Keen boots just in case. I wear them instead of the crocs if it's snowing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Usually I just wear my lounging moccasins. Usually my pajamas pants too. And yeah, I rock that shit to the bar afterwards too.


----------



## MikeStinson (Jan 10, 2021)

You have some cool loafers, lol. I usually wear simpler shoes, too. This slipper summer, and all the rest of the year, it's sneakers. I hate walking in boots, my feet sweat, I'm always hot. But women have a million pairs of shoes. Here, my wife has all kinds of existing shoes, ranging from normal shoes to tennis shoes. Not only does she have 200 pairs of different shoes, but also sneakers of various types, for running, for sleeping, for walking, for back pain. Women of course love themselves more than men and take much better care of themselves.

*___*
tennisshoesdeals.com


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

No snow I'm with linvillegorge, basically roll out of bed, throw on my Sanuk house slippers and off to the races. With fresh snow I use my fishing boots, 12 inch uninsulated ExtraTuf's to get me in and out of the car. These get extremely cold if your walking through powder for any extended period. Fresh snow and planning to walk through it I add a polartec fleece liner sock to the ExtraTuf's.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

30 min drive or less I just wear my snowboard boots. Longer than that I throw on some leather Volcom boots, or anything that's not a low cut shoe really.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Phedder said:


> 30 min drive or less I just wear my snowboard boots. Longer than that I throw on some leather Volcom boots, or anything that's not a low cut shoe really.


Wish that worked better in my particular vehicle. I tried driving with my boots on once, and my foot kept getting stuck in the pedal area when I was trying to use the pedals. I made it work, bit it was a little sketchy.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

My wife can drive in her size 9 women's. I can drive dangerously in my size 12 mens.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I just realized I've sized down since I tried last. Maybe my size 11 fuse can squeeze in there. I'll have to give it another shot.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh yeah you definitely have to be careful hah. I'm squeezed into a 9 so it's not bad at all in my auto Pathfinder, but I can't drive my girlfriends manual civic with them on.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

Cabela's hunting boots. Not gonna win any style points, but they are waterproof and insulated.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I use whatever shoes are laying around by the front door. Preferably my own.


----------

